# Sun shine



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

In a situation where you have a wound that is infected and no antibotics are available. exposing the wound to direct sun light for a couple of hours per day will kill gangreen and help to stop the infection.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I've heard this.your own saliva helps too.
NEVER someone else's.


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

Ain't the sun something? It helps you make vit D, helps heal you, and the UV light helps sterilize your wash when you hang it outside.

I always laid my children out in the sun and fresh air when they got a touch of diaper rash. They loved laying out on a blanket naked as a Jay bird lol It helped too.


----------



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

I could see this working for a shallow surface wound, but how would it help a through wound like a gun shot or a deep injury that's recovered like compound fracture that gets infected in the bone?


----------



## CdnMtlHd (Aug 4, 2009)

I have "bad feet" where it feels like my toes want to rot off of my feet. I find that if I expose the soles of my feet to the sun my feet will heal up and I feel better about it. Ya, I have tried all kinds of medication and powders and stuff and find it doesn't help at all.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I know a cure for foot rot but you won't like it.

Soak your feet in a 50-50 mix of Clorox[unscented]bleach and warm water 10 minutes.your feet will sting and look like you got zombie foot BUT it will kill the fungus.shouldn't trouble you again unless you stick nasty socks back on your feet.


----------

